# 2022 Shed Thread



## Hoytman5

I started a thread last year for all the “Shedicated” shed hunters on this forum. Whether you’re a Shed Head or just happen to stumble across one while scouting or doing habitat work, let’s use this thread to share those findings. I know it’s a little early but I’ve already logged 2+ miles scouting, and shed hunting, some public land oaks. I’ll stay out of my best spots until at least mid February. With that said, let’s see some Horn Porn.


----------



## mofo

My first shed I ever found, found it on New Year’s Eve in the thumb on my property


----------



## Hoytman5

Nice find Mofo!


----------



## Luv2hunteup

Still way too early. About 10 hours ago.


----------



## Hoytman5

I agree, still early but @Namrock will be on soon to show you there’s definitely some sheds hitting the ground already. I’ve got pictures of half racks and fully shed bucks as well.


----------



## Flight of the arrow

Hoytman5 said:


> I agree, still early but @Namrock will be on soon to show you there’s definitely some sheds hitting the ground already. I’ve got pictures of half racks and fully shed bucks as well.


Seems that’s the only way Norm gets to wrap his hands around any kind of antlers the last few year’s……lol !
Flight


----------



## Hoytman5

Flight of the arrow said:


> Seems that’s the only way Norm gets to wrap his hands around any kind of antlers the last few year’s……lol !
> Flight


ohhh snap!


----------



## RMH

Bumped in to this guy who found these while out looking for his poodle and I think he was smoking pot.









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## sparky18181

Have logged over 10 miles hunting for the big guys sheds but no luck so far. Such a vast area to find something so small. But I ll keep looking


----------



## anagranite

The only half rack I have right now doesn't have a pedicle on one side. My luck he will live 5-6 more years unlike his double sided friends.


----------



## Hoytman5

sparky18181 said:


> Have logged over 10 miles hunting for the big guys sheds but no luck so far. Such a vast area to find something so small. But I ll keep looking


That’s all part of the fun though. My wife’s first, and only, shed was no longer than a broadhead. I’ve found shed bases of bucks that had broke their racks during the season and I’ve found pieces of broke off racks too.


----------



## Groundsize

First shed walk of the year last week. Typically walk 6-10 miles every time I look. Saw 3 bucks still holding. No bone yet.


----------



## Groundsize

Hoytman5 said:


> I agree, still early but @Namrock will be on soon to show you there’s definitely some sheds hitting the ground already. I’ve got pictures of half racks and fully shed bucks as well.


Go hook up with Mitch and hit his deer grounds and then report back!


----------



## Namrock

Flight of the arrow said:


> Seems that’s the only way Norm gets to wrap his hands around any kind of antlers the last few year’s……lol !
> Flight


You know that sometimes words can hurt just as bad as fists right Flight? You hurt my feeler gauges 🥺


----------



## Namrock

RMH said:


> Bumped in to this guy who found these while out looking for his poodle and I think he was smoking pot.
> View attachment 811108
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


That is about the most handsome mofo I've ever seen Rich 🤑
I wasn't high, just staring into the sun looking for that poodle 😆


----------



## Namrock

Couple friends are trying to talk me into hunting some southern ohio public this fall. Told them probably wouldn't, but I'd go down with them for some post season scouting this weekend. We weren't really looking for sheds, but I found these 10' apart in a winter wheat field. Pretty cool find for sure. Still had a bit of blood on both stumps. Never been a big shed hunter guy myself, but I can see why you guys do it.

































Buddy found 1 side from a couple years ago down in some thick by a river bank.










Side note... Yes I think they talked me into going down there with them to hunt 😆
Going back to pull cams & look for sheds in a couple months.


----------



## Groundsize

Big body/ pig feet? What’s up with that!!! Look like size 6 men’s.


----------



## sparky18181

Man I love you guys giving each other the business. What are friends for. 😆


----------



## old graybeard

Namrock said:


> Couple friends are trying to talk me into hunting some southern ohio public this fall. Told them probably wouldn't, but I'd go down with them for some post season scouting this weekend. We weren't really looking for sheds, but I found these 10' apart in a winter wheat field. Pretty cool find for sure. Still had a bit of blood on both stumps. Never been a big shed hunter guy myself, but I can see why you guys do it.
> View attachment 811130
> 
> View attachment 811127
> 
> View attachment 811129
> 
> View attachment 811128
> 
> 
> Buddy found 1 side from a couple years ago down in some thick by a river bank.
> 
> View attachment 811135
> 
> 
> Side note... Yes I think they talked me into going down there with them to hunt 😆
> Going back to pull cams & look for sheds in a couple months.


Nice find!


----------



## old graybeard

My cams are still showing fully racked bucks.


----------



## Namrock

sparky18181 said:


> Man I love you guys giving each other the business. What are friends for. 😆


"Friends" yeah that's what I'd call it


----------



## sparky18181

Namrock said:


> "Friends" yeah that's what I'd call it


I knew one of you was going to say that.


----------



## RMH

Namrock said:


> "Friends" yeah that's what I'd call it


Sorry, we saw you again at the diner but were in a rush and couldn't stop. Lets go fishing soon!!!









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## LabtechLewis

sparky18181 said:


> Man I love you guys giving each other the business. What are friends for. 😆


Gee, Wally, I'd never give _you_ the business on account of you might slug me back...


----------



## Lucky Dog




----------



## sparky18181

LabtechLewis said:


> Gee, Wally, I'd never give _you_ the business on account of you might slug me back...


Hahahaha. Good ole leave it beaver 🦫


----------



## Yarcher

I picked up some antlers last week. Unfortunately, it was because a nice buck was hit in front of my house. Mangled the car, deer, and what was likely a nice 10pt rack. The bases will make nice knife handles though. To make matters worse, while I was getting my 4 wheeler to move the remains, another buck was hit right at the end of my driveway. He had ready dropped his rack beforehand. Having a travel corridor right next to my driveway is a blessing and a curse. Third buck hit this year in front of my place that I know of.


----------



## sparky18181

Yarcher said:


> I picked up some antlers last week. Unfortunately, it was because a nice buck was hit in front of my house. Mangled the car, deer, and what was likely a nice 10pt rack. The bases will make nice knife handles though. To make matters worse, while I was getting my 4 wheeler to move the remains, another buck was hit right at the end of my driveway. He had ready dropped his rack beforehand. Having a travel corridor right next to my driveway is a blessing and a curse. Third buck hit this year in front of my place that I know of.


Sound s like you need those deer crossing signs. Those will help.


----------



## ReallyBigFish

Namrock said:


> Couple friends are trying to talk me into hunting some southern ohio public this fall. Told them probably wouldn't, but I'd go down with them for some post season scouting this weekend. We weren't really looking for sheds, but I found these 10' apart in a winter wheat field. Pretty cool find for sure. Still had a bit of blood on both stumps. Never been a big shed hunter guy myself, but I can see why you guys do it.
> Buddy found 1 side from a couple years ago down in some thick by a river bank.
> Side note... Yes I think they talked me into going down there with them to hunt 😆
> Going back to pull cams & look for sheds in a couple months.


Looks just like that pot smoking poodle owner! You guys are cracking me up.


----------



## DXT Deer Slayer




----------



## Petoskey

Not Michigan but here’s a little antler porn for the shed heads! Ready for the 2022 season out here


----------



## 3X8

Always remember to take your bare toes out of the pic. 😁


----------



## Groundsize

3X8 said:


> Always remember to take your bare toes out of the pic. 😁


Gross


----------



## 3X8

Groundsize said:


> Gross


They aren't my toes! lol


----------



## Flight of the arrow

Groundsize said:


> Big body/ pig feet? What’s up with that!!! Look like size 6 men’s.
> 
> 
> View attachment 811150


And you said I hurt your feeling’s……dang !
Flight


----------



## Urriah

Still holding both sides around me, but mine always drop later than most.


----------



## Namrock

Hoytman5 said:


> That’s all part of the fun though. My wife’s first, and only, shed was no longer than a broadhead. I’ve found shed bases of bucks that had broke their racks during the season and I’ve found pieces of broke off racks too.
> View attachment 811118
> 
> View attachment 811117
> View attachment 811120
> 
> View attachment 811119
> View attachment 811121


Man can't nobody question your vision Kurt 😂


----------



## Grandriverrat

RMH said:


> Bumped in to this guy who found these while out looking for his poodle and I think he was smoking pot.
> View attachment 811108
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Is that Mitch?


----------



## Hoytman5

Namrock said:


> Man can't nobody question your vision Kurt 😂


I swear it’s much like mushroom hunting. Once you find that first one your eyes seem to pick them out a little easier.


----------



## RMH

Grandriverrat said:


> Is that Mitch?


I bet groundsize knows!!!


----------



## Groundsize

Hoytman5 said:


> I swear it’s much like mushroom hunting. Once you find that first one your eyes seem to pick them out a little easier.


Biggest trespassers in the woods. Mushroom hunters and shed horn hunters. 😎😎😎


----------



## Hoytman5

Groundsize said:


> Biggest trespassers in the woods. Mushroom hunters and shed horn hunters. 😎😎😎


Yeah, that’s usually when I get pictures of trespasses on my cams. Some of my best shed and shroom spots are on state land.


----------



## RMH

Hoytman5 said:


> Some of my best shed and shroom spots are on state land.


Up your way yep. Down here is a little different. I have a great state land shoom spot just East of Indian River.


----------



## ottertrapper

Definitely not too early for sheds . Saw plenty shed in late antlerless season here. Many are shed here and small spikes are dropping now last few days.


----------



## Groundsize

RMH said:


> Up your way yep. Down here is a little different. I have a great state land shoom spot just East of Indian River.





RMH said:


> Up your way yep. Down here is a little different. I have a great state land shoom spot just East of Indian River.


Remember when you went fishing with me ?


----------



## Groundsize

ottertrapper said:


> Definitely not too early for sheds . Saw plenty shed in late antlerless season here. Many are shed here and small spikes are dropping now last few days.


Last year I found all My sheds by now. This year I havnt found one yet!


----------



## Namrock

Groundsize said:


> Last year I found all My sheds by now. This year I havnt found one yet!


It's like you looking in the mirror for hair on the top of your head to grow... it's gonna be a while.


----------



## sniper

Namrock said:


> It's like you looking in the mirror for hair on the top of your head to grow... it's gonna be a while.


Norm be easy on Groundsize he’s sensitive about his shed hunting. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## grapestomper

I found 5 this weekend in the U.P. 
All small ones. We were seeing one horned bucks almost a month ago.


----------



## RMH

Groundsize said:


> Remember when you went fishing with me ?


You mean when you called me to be crawler installer and net beyach for your guests.....lol.


----------



## Luv2hunteup

Still not ready to shed hunt.


----------



## Namrock

RMH said:


> You mean when you called me to be crawler installer and net beyach for your guests.....lol.


Don't forget slimy fish counter liaison 😜


----------



## DEDGOOSE




----------



## unclecbass




----------



## unclecbass

Found these 2 today in about 10 mins. I can’t walk any more than that with this damn Covid . Almost all my bucks on camera dropped in the past 3 days


----------



## Botiz

I’ve still got lots of bucks and they all have both horns. On cam and in person. Can’t wait to start seeing them falling.


----------



## Hoytman5

Nice finds! Hopefully you start feeling better man. 

Most bucks I have on cam are still carrying and sparring. Chomping at the bit to get out and find some sheds but looks like I need to wait a couple more weeks. Put a cell cam over looking some oaks that are getting tore up so I can track when they start dropping.


----------



## Bowhunt

My son found a fork horn behind our house on Saturday and I was lucky to find this one on Sunday.


----------



## anagranite

All my bucks still have both side except the half rack that never had one side. I'm glad they didn't drop before this snow.


----------



## old graybeard

First for me this year. It was laying in my brassicas.


----------



## Hoytman5

Took a quick walk after work tonight to hang a camera near a tree that I have found 4 sheds under, make that 5 now! It’s a pine tree that gets direct sunlight and is just a few yards from a few oak trees. A few years ago I found what I thought was a match set of sheds under it until I picked them up and realized they were both right sides. Then last year I found a 4 point side under the tree and a week later found the other side about 10 yards away partially buried in the snow. Then tonight I was gonna go hang a cam facing that tree and walked up on this one. First of the year for me.


----------



## Groundsize

Any more updates.....???/ I walked 5 miles this morning. Nothing but a hurt knee and hip socket now.


----------



## Hoytman5

Found two more tonight. Little guys but cool finds anyways.


----------



## roger15055

These two bucks were standing in some real thick stuff but I was able to grab a photo of each one. This was right be for the snow. Never seen these on camera or when hunting. I definitely will poke around in that stuff. I would not mind seeing them close up! The bottom buck looks really wide! Sorry best pics I could get and I am here to tell you they made two steps and were gone and they didn’t run!!!


----------



## HuronView

Not what I was hoping his first find would be, but Louis located this dead head last week. He's 10 mos and we've put in many hours retrieving hidden antlers, first in the house, then in the yard. Really rewarding to watch a dog work--regardless of the outcome. Best of luck to you all!


----------



## Hoytman5

HuronView said:


> Not what I was hoping his first find would be, but Louis located this dead head last week. He's 10 mos and we've put in many hours retrieving hidden antlers, first in the house, then in the yard. Really rewarding to watch a dog work--regardless of the outcome. Best of luck to you all!
> View attachment 816263


Nice looking dog. I mean, he did find a match set of antlers there. Good luck and have fun with him this spring. We got some snow up here in Northern Lower over the weekend so I won't get back out until later in the week as it's supposed to reach upper 40's here on Wednesday. This time of year I like to focus around south facing areas of pine and cedar's where there's usually no snow.


----------



## Groundsize




----------



## HuronView

Hoytman5 said:


> Nice looking dog. I mean, he did find a match set of antlers there. Good luck and have fun with him this spring. We got some snow up here in Northern Lower over the weekend so I won't get back out until later in the week as it's supposed to reach upper 40's here on Wednesday. This time of year I like to focus around south facing areas of pine and cedar's where there's usually no snow.


Appreciate the glass half full perspective you offer--a matched set!

He's a good one, and got him on the cheap as he had too many faults for the breeder to show. I've only had GSPs and Vizslas before, but I think I'm hooked.


----------



## Pier Pressure

I almost never find sheds in MI. Found these in Montana last fall where my mule deer fell…


----------



## Hoytman5

Walked almost 2 miles after work tonight and found shed #4 for the season. I know it’s still early but I knew the warm temps melted off some snow today so I decided to give it a shot. I got soaked but it was still a good walk.


----------



## roger15055

_Hoytman5-Wow you are having one great year so far! Congratulations _


----------



## Groundsize

Hoytman5 said:


> Walked almost 2 miles after work tonight and found shed #4 for the season. I know it’s still early but I knew the warm temps melted off some snow today so I decided to give it a shot. I got soaked but it was still a good walk.
> View attachment 816773
> 
> View attachment 816774


 Mitch passes those up just so his neighbors get enjoyment from finding small sheds.


----------



## Hoytman5

Anyone can find the big ones Paul! 😂


----------



## Groundsize

Hoytman5 said:


> Anyone can find the big ones Paul! 😂


Very true. Those spikes are the hardest to find. Looking for them make me go cross eyed.


----------



## Ingbow

I hit my swamp before I couldn't get on it. Haven't broke the ice (pun intended) yet .


----------



## HuronView

Ingbow said:


> I hit my swamp before I couldn't get on it. Haven't broke the ice (pun intended) yet .


What's nice is the dog could care less whether he/she finds a bone; just happy to be workin. Wish I was happy to be working...


----------



## Hoytman5

HuronView said:


> What's nice is the dog could care less whether he/she finds a bone; just happy to be workin. Wish I was happy to be working...


Huron makes a very valid point here...... I left work early yesterday to go shed hunt in the rain and loved every minute of it.


----------



## Groundsize




----------



## Groundsize

The bottom two pictures are of sheds from the same buck two years in a row in the same bed.


----------



## Hoytman5

roger15055 said:


> _Hoytman5-Wow you are having one great year so far! Congratulations _


Thanks Roger. This is the best start I've ever had shed hunting for sure although most years it's March before I even start. With the minimal amount of snow we've had and just plain old cabin fever setting in, I have been hitting the woods pretty hard. I know it's still early and many bucks are still carrying so I'll have to go back through a lot of spots again in March. I avoid the properties that I feel I might bump bucks out of if I go in too early and try to stick to new areas or spots that I know the deer will just circle around if I bump them. 

I created a spreadsheet a couple years ago that I use in conjunction with onX to track my time and miles when shed hunting. Last year I logged 77 miles & 57.44 hours and found 14 sheds and 3 dead heads. This year I have already walked 20.7 miles in 15.68 hours and found 4 sheds. OnX tracks your speed too which averages around 1.3 mph. As you can see I spend a lot of time out shed hunting and scouting, it's a great way to scout and burn some calories. My wife isn't a hunter but I have got her hooked on shed hunting now as well, in fact, she's always mad at me now when I come home with a shed and I didn't take her with, lol, I have to sneak the shed's in and hope she doesn't notice!


----------



## Hoytman5

Groundsize said:


> View attachment 816861
> 
> View attachment 816863
> 
> View attachment 816862
> 
> View attachment 816860


Like I said, anyone can find those big ones!


----------



## Ingbow

I'm on the board!!! Was out cuttin wood and had to take a break. Can't believe I didn't find one in my turnip plots. It's a sea of halves....but there's still a few whole.


----------



## Ingbow

I'm on the board!!! Was out cuttin wood and had to take a break. Can't believe I didn't find one in my turnip plots. It's a sea of halves....but there's still a few whole.
View attachment 816890
View attachment 816891


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission

Shed or broken off of the skull? Looking at the first two pics it looks broken out of the skull but the third one looks like a fresh shed. Found tangled up in brush like you’d expect a shed but I’ve never found one with so much bone below the base before. Thoughts?


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Ieatshrooms

Bow hunter on a Mission said:


> View attachment 816911
> View attachment 816912
> View attachment 816913
> 
> 
> Shed or broken off of the skull? Looking at the first two pics it looks broken out of the skull but the third one looks like a fresh shed. Found tangled up in brush like you’d expect a shed but I’ve never found one with so much bone below the base before. Thoughts?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


I've read from numerous sources before that a broken off pedicle like that is usually an indication of a wounded/highly stressed buck. Coupled with the fact im only a few miles from you and probably 90%+ of our bucks are still carrying, I'd say it's a good chance it was from a wounded deer.


----------



## Hoytman5

Not 100% sure what causes that but my cousin found a 5 point side a couple years ago that the base looked very similar to that.


----------



## Ieatshrooms

Ieatshrooms said:


> I've read from numerous sources before that a broken off pedicle like that is usually an indication of a wounded/highly stressed buck. Coupled with the fact im only a few miles from you and probably 90%+ of our bucks are still carrying, I'd say it's a good chance it was from a wounded deer.


I dont know why when I replied I thought my property was near yours...I had you confused for @springIstrutfallIrut . He is in Eaton Co not too far from me.


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission

Ieatshrooms said:


> I dont know why when I replied I thought my property was near yours...I had you confused for @springIstrutfallIrut . He is in Eaton Co not too far from me.


I’m in Clinton but there are a lot of bucks still carrying here too and it’s the best theory I’ve heard so far so thanks for the input. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission

So I was reading up on this and according to this article the more bone that’s left the healthier the buck was during the rut. But the pictures in the article didn’t look anything like the one I found so who knows. But if you want to learn more about the sheds you find it’s an interesting read. 









How to Read Shed Antlers for Health and Habitat Clues | National Deer Association







www.deerassociation.com






EDIT: 
I also found this on the same website. It explains some of the process that a buck goes through when shedding antlers and explains how extra bone left on the shed will likely result in abnormal antler growth the following year. Very interesting if you like to nerd out over deer antlers. 









Why We Don’t Recommend Antler Traps | National Deer Association







www.deerassociation.com


----------



## chrisjan

Bow hunter on a Mission said:


> View attachment 816911
> View attachment 816912
> View attachment 816913
> 
> 
> Shed or broken off of the skull? Looking at the first two pics it looks broken out of the skull but the third one looks like a fresh shed. Found tangled up in brush like you’d expect a shed but I’ve never found one with so much bone below the base before. Thoughts?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


We found a similar one a few years ago. One last year had a smaller chunk still attached. No idea what happened to the buck the following year, the shed is a pretty typical 1.5 yr old fork.


----------



## Ack

It’s still a tad early. I picked up three yesterday...two had blood on them. The multi-points shed pretty clean, but the spiker looks like it may have been a bit more painful.


----------



## Carp 1

Groundsize said:


> The bottom two pictures are of sheds from the same buck two years in a row in the same bed.


Nice finds. Michigan bucks??


----------



## Carp 1

I haven't been able to get out and look yet and I'm getting impatien. Now we got hit with another round of snow which will make me have to wait even longer which is probably a good thing as we are just now getting pics of bucks starting to drop. We don't have many pics of this buck so I don't know how much time he spends on our farm? I'm guessing he is 3.5?


----------



## Groundsize

Today’s find.


----------



## thill

Took my nephew out for his 1st rabbit hunt. We each got a bunny and found a nice bonus shed.


----------



## jeffm

Nice sheds everyone. Put 3 miles in today in the N.E nothing yet. Walked a long narrow swamp bottom, still a little snow on the ground lost alot yesterday.


----------



## Hoytman5

I made it out for a bit tonight and found sheds 5 & 6. Had a couple hours to spare before meeting up with some friends for dinner so I headed to one of my shed hunting spots. Found the spike about an hour in and then on my way back to the truck I spotted the 4 point near an oak tree. Supposed to get a weather system in tonight so not sure when I’ll get back out. If we don’t get snow I’ll be back out on Wednesday after work for a bit.


----------



## stickbow shooter

My son went out today .


----------



## Hoytman5

Sweet pics stick! That's cool. Archery leagues are cancelled tonight so I'm gonna go check a cam and take a quick look for some more sheds.


----------



## chrisjan

Found a couple


----------



## bowhunter426

Cam cards in Allegan show a lot of bucks still holding.


----------



## thill

Just had a bunch of does and a 6 point carrying full headgear cruise through the backyard (Ottawa county). Funny a doe was beating up on the buck. Boxed him pretty good!


----------



## newaygogeorge

Knew it was not a good sign while heading to pickup my granddog dewey yesterday to do some shed hunting in Washtenaw county seen a fresh road kill buck on the side of the road here in livonia with full-head gear. Yep not a fresh shed found but had a great afternoon with my little buddy.


----------



## Dish7

Down here in Branch, I saw ten bucks two days ago that were still carrying. One half rack, the rest had both.


----------



## Flight of the arrow

I was in Branch County Friday the 25th, took a ride around 3 blocks and counted 238 deer, not one horn.
Flight


----------



## Ieatshrooms

Flight of the arrow said:


> I was in Branch County Friday the 25th, took a ride around 3 blocks and counted 238 deer, not one horn.
> Flight


But how many had antlers?


----------



## Dish7

Flight of the arrow said:


> I was in Branch County Friday the 25th, took a ride around 3 blocks and counted 238 deer, not one horn.
> Flight


Must be they are all behind my house, lol. Had four little guys with both sides in my yard.


----------



## Carp 1

My son was able to get out Saturday and find these. He did say he jumped 1 big buck and several small ones still carrying both sides.


----------



## old graybeard

5 minutes into today's walk


----------



## springIstrutfallIrut

old graybeard said:


> 5 minutes into today's walk
> View attachment 819004



Nice. Is that rodent chewing at the top already or broke off?


----------



## springIstrutfallIrut

8 deer behind the house last night, looked like a bachelor group of bucks to me all missing their racks. Going out after work for some searching tonight , wish I could be out all day...


----------



## old graybeard

springIstrutfallIrut said:


> Nice. Is that rodent chewing at the top already or broke off?


Broke


----------



## old graybeard

Number 2


----------



## Kola

Found a good one today, and it matches the one I found last year!


----------



## Ingbow

Found two yesterday. Both where 10' off of one of my turnip plots on edge of spruce.


----------



## Ingbow

Here's the buck the larger one came from.


----------



## Carp 1

Kola said:


> Found a good one today, and it matches the one I found last year!
> View attachment 819118
> View attachment 819119


Nice! There's no doubt that is the same buck. Any history with him?


----------



## old graybeard

Kola said:


> Found a good one today, and it matches the one I found last year!
> View attachment 819118
> View attachment 819119


Awesome


----------



## old graybeard

Another day another shed.


----------



## stickbow shooter

Calling for 50 degrees plus big rain here Sunday that will help .


----------



## Ieatshrooms

Got out for 3 hours today and came up with 3 sheds. One was from a yearling I watched all year that had a back injury. His shed had the broken off base and a greenish faded color of infection. I have pics of the yearling and the bent brow 4 pt, but the other 4 point I don't recognize from any pics. Over 4" base, 9+" G2, and 22" beam even with it gnawed off. Should be 2 studs next year.


----------



## Ack

Three more today.....


----------



## Hoytman5

Nice finds guys! 

Started my shed hunting today around noon and hit 3 different properties for a total of just over 6 miles. Unfortunately no sheds were found but the sun was out and temps were above freezing so still a great day! Pulled 3 cams and have pics of shed bucks on two of them so I know they are out there somewhere to be found. There is still too much snow so I will end up retracing today's tracks at a later time. We are supposed to get into the 50's this weekend with rain so I'll be out tomorrow and Sunday as well. Good luck to everyone getting out.


----------



## Hoytman5

old graybeard said:


> Another good day.
> View attachment 819557
> View attachment 819558


Great finds OG! You're on a roll..... I love the hanger! I've yet to find one of those, hopefully one day.


----------



## unclecbass




----------



## unclecbass

4 and 5 are monsters!! 😂


----------



## Hoytman5

Is that a match set unclebass? Still cool finds.


----------



## Huntmom

I came across this thread recently and have really been enjoying seeing everyone's shed hunting adventures! It's nice to have an idea of what is going on throughout the state, and if bucks are still holding! I've found 2 on my land so far, but I don't anticipate a big haul until mid March. That's when I found most of mine last year. Keep up the hunting and posts, good luck everyone!


----------



## Bowhunt

#4








#5








#6








Bummed to find two dead heads tonight as well.


----------



## Groundsize

I might head out in the morning with the boat and see what I can come up with.


----------



## Jimbo 09

Drove around the lock yesterday looking for deer. Saw a dandy 3.5yo still holding antlers.


----------



## Bowhunt

Quick walk this morning got me #7


----------



## Maple_Ridge

What areas you guys finding them? Mainly bedding or fields?

I have had my best luck in Farm fields, mainly rye/wheat and as it gets green the deer feed there. Pulled 7 antlers off 1 field before.


----------



## Bowhunt

I find most in bedding or transition zones right off food. And in winter that is often 50 yds or less off the field edge. Known wind breaks and south facing slopes are also good areas.

Biggest tip is you have to put your time in.


----------



## springIstrutfallIrut

Found my first 3 of the year. Finally able to go spend some time on a property instead of the quick walks I've been doing behind the house.


----------



## Ingbow

During the winter I thought it would be a double digit year finding sheds. I also thought I would find a half dozen in my turnip plots. As things started to melt because of the rains my turnip plots produced zero with made me rethink my double digit goal. Since the snow has now giving way to bare glass in some areas I'm glad to announce I found #7 today!!! A solid two year old that will be a stud this fall.


----------



## old graybeard

Went out today to frost seed my clover and found #8 for me. Its bigger than it looks. I have pics of this buck and his other side is a nice 5 point.


----------



## Calhoun Archer

Found my 1st one this afternoon not a big one but still nice to find


----------



## Hoytman5

Man, I’m jealous. Even with temps in 40’s there’s just too much snow still. Supposed to rain later so that should help


----------



## Calhoun Archer

63 here in southern Michigan most of the snow has melted


----------



## chrisjan

#5


----------



## unclecbass

Hoytman5 said:


> Is that a match set unclebass? Still cool finds.


Yes


----------



## thill

Todays find.








The sheds look like they were dropped last march. They both had moss growing on them and are pretty chewed up.


----------



## Slim1213

My finds from today, my 5 year old daughter found 2 of them.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chrisjan

Pulled cards today and had a 1.5 yr old with both sides yesterday afternoon.


----------



## springIstrutfallIrut

Short walk this evening , no sheds saw a half rack buck and one with both sides


----------



## Huntmom

Maple_Ridge said:


> What areas you guys finding them? Mainly bedding or fields?
> 
> I have had my best luck in Farm fields, mainly rye/wheat and as it gets green the deer feed there. Pulled 7 antlers off 1 field before.


Most of mine have been along game trails and in bedding areas. Have you found any yet this year in the Thumb? I’ve gotten two so far.


----------



## sniper

My son saw 6 bucks together in our backyard in Milford Thursday. All were still carrying except for two half rack spikes. One nice 9 pt. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Maple_Ridge

I haven't been out to look yet, busy with work and now maple syrup season is kicking in. Looking forward in next 2 weeks to get out there, lace up my new danner boots, grab hot coffee and put some miles on


----------



## Bowhunt

With the wind stuck to more open areas and low brush. Almost three hours of walking got me one. 
#8


----------



## Slim1213

Another little guy, for my little guy. Momma with the assist.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chriss83

Been at it for a whopping hour today. Wishing had more time. Best day I've had ever. 5 so far. 2 match sets.


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission

Put some miles on but found 4 sheds one was last year that had been plowed into the field I found 2 pieces of it. And one small piece of a big antler that was mostly gone but probably a shed from a year or two back.










Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## thill

Just one very old shed today.


----------



## old graybeard

Lots of treasures being found.


----------



## Carp 1

My family and I along with my son's 3 month old lab were able to get out over the weekend and comb the farm. Total including 3 my son found the previous weekend sits at 26 including 8 complete sets.


----------



## Dish7

Carp 1 said:


> My family and I along with my son's 3 month old lab were able to get out over the weekend and comb the farm. Total including 3 my son found the previous weekend sits at 26 including 8 complete sets.
> View attachment 820246


Wow, nice! Is your lab a shed dog?


----------



## Carp 1

Dish7 said:


> Wow, nice! Is your lab a shed dog?


I'd say right now more of an aspiring shed dog, she is a jump in the mud, pick up sticks and eat deer poop dog right now but she is a quick learner as my son works with her quite a bit.


----------



## thill

Carp 1 said:


> I'd say right now more of an aspiring shed dog, she is a jump in the mud, pick up sticks and eat deer poop dog right now but she is a quick learner as my son works with her quite a bit.


Wired to hunt has a good podcast on training a shed dog. It was pretty interesting.


----------



## Dish7

Carp 1 said:


> I'd say right now more of an aspiring shed dog, she is a jump in the mud, pick up sticks and eat deer poop dog right now but she is a quick learner as my son works with her quite a bit.


When my dog was younger, I had him on the right track. In the end, after a few seasons, the deer poop won out. It's way more plentiful then sheds on my little property. 
This pic is from 2015.








I did manage to find two today. Left my dog on the couch, lol.


----------



## deepwoods

Damn Zig. I feel bad for you but lesson learned. Thanks for sharing that. 

Looks very similar to the one I took this year.





  








10220057.JPG




__
deepwoods


__
10 mo ago




One of the first time this years I was able to lay eyes on him.


----------



## old graybeard

Todays find.


----------



## Duwop

This buck got hit with car crossing road at my place


----------



## Chriss83

Number 8 public land sparky.


----------



## Sunshinetim

Some babies I found in the plot


----------



## Hoytman5

You guys are killing me. Every time the snow is almost gone we get hit with another snow system. I have not found a shed since February 21st. I'm headed to Iowa next week to scout and shed hunt so hopefully I'll have some Iowa sheds to share with you guys and just maybe, the snow will be all gone when I get back home.


----------



## fish RN

Walked about 4-5 miles today just scouting and shed hunting. Quite a few nice rubs and old scrapes. I did find my first shed of the season. Small spike


----------



## springIstrutfallIrut

This snow blows


----------



## chrisjan

springIstrutfallIrut said:


> This snow blows


I only really have time on the weekends. Been watching it all week thinking it’ll cover up things for this weekend. May be a good thing, I had a lot of pictures of bucks still carrying antlers this week… next weekend is looking pretty nice 🤨


----------



## unclecbass

Still too much snow here. My neighbor found big boys set. Going to. E one hell of a buck next season.


----------



## Wandering arrows

First horns of the year for us , we will see if this is something she catches onto .


----------



## Huntmom

Fresh shed, makes #3 so far this year! Hopefully I’ll make a shed finding dog out of my little pup there!


----------



## Hoytman5

Nice finds. We leave for Iowa Thursday morning so I’ll try to give daily updates while we’re there. I’m really hoping to find a few sheds and some out of the way spots to hang a few cameras. Weather looks perfect while we’re there and hopefully the snows gone when I get back so I can resume shed hunting here.


----------



## Bucman

.







I started looking some last night. Snow is almost gone in the woods.


----------



## Ingbow

Found #8 yesterday. He will be a good one this fall. Hope one of the grandkids get him.


----------



## anagranite

Still have to wait on this guy. Southeast Ohio buck that was under or near me and my hunting buddies a lot.


----------



## Petoskey




----------



## old graybeard

One so far today.


----------



## Bowhunt

Found #9 and 10. The ones I have been searching for. Passed him in October. Had pics of him so I knew he had made it.


----------



## old graybeard

Bowhunt said:


> Found #9 and 10. The ones I have been searching for. Passed him in October. Had pics of him so I knew he had made it.
> View attachment 821864


Great find!


----------



## Ack

#8 today. Looks like a squirrel beat me to it though.....


----------



## Huntmom

Almost ran this one over with the side by side, not too far from the house!


----------



## Ingbow

Headed out those morning and seen this little white spot sticking out of the frozen mud. I had to chop it out.


----------



## Ingbow

Then I found # 2 for the day by my spruce out by my plots. I thought maybe I could get a hat trick. Hell, I when right to a four bagger for the day! One more and I'll have a baker's dozen for this season.


----------



## old graybeard

Another one.


----------



## chrisjan

Got done with work early yesterday and took the kids on a little walk, almost 2.5 miles but no sheds. I carry a shed with me to toss ahead of me to keep my eye sharp and man the sun on the leaves are it hard to see… jumped a little buck with both sides too.


----------



## Petoskey

4 browns, a match set and a lot of hard white. Another good day on the clock. Lot of broken off tines on the sheds we’ve found, some rowdy whiteys in this country


----------



## Hoytman5

Got to Iowa this afternoon and had time to check out a couple spots before dark. Lots of great sign already and I found my first Iowa shed laying in a scrape! We have a game plan for tomorrow so hopefully more sheds to share. Service is spotty so I’ll update as I have coverage.


----------



## Hoytman5

This guy had some great sheds in his front yard!


----------



## Sunshinetim

4 browns, a match set and a lot of hard white. Another good day on the clock. Lot of broken off tines on the sheds we’ve found, some rowdy whiteys in this country
[/QUOTE]
Is that a muley in there?


----------



## Petoskey

Sunshinetim said:


> 4 browns, a match set and a lot of hard white. Another good day on the clock. Lot of broken off tines on the sheds we’ve found, some rowdy whiteys in this country


Is that a muley in there?
[/QUOTE]
yep the two up top are muleys!


----------



## Sunshinetim

Petoskey said:


> Is that a muley in there?


yep the two up top are muleys!
[/QUOTE]
What state?


----------



## old graybeard

One more and I have the other side at home


----------



## Petoskey

Sunshinetim said:


> What state?


I’m in Central Montana


----------



## DoeMaster

Walked a couple hours last night and had the day off today. Unfortunately, every one of my good no hunting sanctuaries are now in construction or people have been out shed hunting all of the land. I didn’t know how popular it was lol

Been walking for a few hours now at a spot by my house and with no luck yet. I’ve shed hunted here the last 3 years and have jumped groups of good bucks still carrying but haven’t even found one. Found a stud dead head 2 years ago. I have until 5 so we’ll see.


----------



## Ack

Looks like my count was off the other day....finally hit double digits with 10 and 11 today. Still nothing of any size though.


----------



## stickbow shooter

Nothing today.


----------



## Hoytman5

No sheds in Iowa today. Hiked 7+ miles, up and down ravines, in the rain. Lots of great sign and we saw a bunch of country. Saw over 100 deer (50 in one corn field) on our way back to our camp tonight.


----------



## roger15055

I have been unlucky so far but enjoy looking and finding places to set stands. But I did walk up on this and thought wow I bet you that’s one of pair I took a pic of. I also seen a smaller doe with a broken back left leg . She seemed fine other than that. Hopefully she will survive. I just wanted to share this photo not often do I find them like this!!


----------



## old graybeard

Too rainy for me today but I need one more for an even dozen this year.


----------



## chrisjan

old graybeard said:


> Too rainy for me today but I need one more for an even dozen this year.
> View attachment 822308


Any matches?


----------



## old graybeard

Just 1 matching set but I only know that because I have a pic of the buck wearing them and he just recently broke off the tip of that main beam.


----------



## Jet08

The little man is on the board


----------



## old graybeard

Jet08 said:


> The little man is on the board
> View attachment 822353


Awesome!


----------



## roger15055

Jet08- I just showed mama - she said omg that is so precious!!! He needs to get that blown up and put in a frame!! Good Job little man- Awesome Dad getting him involved young!!!


----------



## unclecbass

Today’s fun


----------



## wavie

Quick walk for 1.5hrs. Got my best day number wise here in Michigan.


----------



## Calhoun Archer

Found #2 today


----------



## Calhoun Archer

also found this bb


----------



## Hoytman5

unclecbass said:


> Today’s fun


Cool finds. Is that new growth on the elk?


----------



## Ieatshrooms

Our middle son has really been getting into all aspects of deer hunting and he asked to go walk out back and look for sheds after school tonight....he made his first ever find!


----------



## bowhunter426

What do you guys do with the sheds? Last few years I have been giving them away to someone that makes crap with them.


----------



## Waif

Ieatshrooms said:


> Our middle son has really been getting into all aspects of deer hunting and he asked to go walk out back and look for sheds after school tonight....he made his first ever find!
> View attachment 822778


Congrats to him on the first!

Dogs here gnaw antlers.
From the looks of your picture , the shed mike be best out of reach of your dog. l.o.l.


----------



## Ieatshrooms

Waif said:


> Congrats to him on the first!
> 
> Dogs here gnaw antlers.
> From the looks of your picture , the shed mike be best out of reach of your dog. l.o.l.


I used to give all the sheds I found to our dogs to chew until I heard they are a big puncture risk if swallowed. So I try to avert the high vet bills and keep them all for a little display in my basement. Someday when I have more free time I'll use them as knife handles or carving pieces.


----------



## Waif

Ieatshrooms said:


> I used to give all the sheds I found to our dogs to chew until I heard they are a big puncture risk if swallowed. So I try to avert the high vet bills and keep them all for a little display in my basement. Someday when I have more free time I'll use them as knife handles or carving pieces.


No punctures here yet. Knock on wood.
A slab of moose antler is near me only one dog bothers much. Not much wear on it yet.
The antlers my lady friend buys are sawn lengthwise and the dogs worry the cores out more than try to eat the hard part.

Do have one dog ate some carpet pad. Still wakes me to go out during the night though I thought he passed it. But it might haunt him.

Supervision matters with this pack ....
Bones , toys , anything.

Lots of uses for antler!
I've buttons. Awl handle. Powder measures. Knife handles. Might be a sewing kit in a section of antler with a plug somewhere still.
Not even sure what all over the years.


----------



## Wasman2.

Jet08 said:


> The little man is on the board
> View attachment 822353



Boots on backwards? Awesome photo


----------



## springIstrutfallIrut

Wasman2. said:


> Boots on backwards? Awesome photo


Yeah I noticed that too. I've got a son and he had that problem for years when he was little, heard it's a boy thing....was dating someone for a few years that had two little girls I never once saw them do it.


----------



## Wasman2.

springIstrutfallIrut said:


> Yeah I noticed that too. I've got a son and he had that problem for years when he was little, heard it's a boy thing....was dating someone for a few years that had two little girls I never once saw them do it.


My middle child is a girl ... She did it for a bit with one set of boots. Funny time was a Christmas photo. We look back at it and laugh now. 

Print that picture and frame it. Good memories.


----------



## Jet08

Wasman2. said:


> Boots on backwards? Awesome photo





springIstrutfallIrut said:


> Yeah I noticed that too. I've got a son and he had that problem for years when he was little, heard it's a boy thing....was dating someone for a few years that had two little girls I never once saw them do it.


Not in his world lol 😆


----------



## stickbow shooter

Just one today. Believe its the match to the one
I found last December.


----------



## old graybeard

Amazing what pops up.


----------



## Ingbow

Went Indian artifact huntin today and found two more. Up to 14 !!


----------



## stickbow shooter

We got covered back up in snow so it will be a while before I hit the woods again.


----------



## Chriss83

Found one more while out with the 
Kiddo since I was on vacation. And a decent rub


----------



## chrisjan

All I’ve found lately is an old deadhead


----------



## Huntmom

One more today!


----------



## Hoytman5

stickbow shooter said:


> We got covered back up in snow so it will be a while before I hit the woods again.


Same here stick! Seems like every time we start to loose the snow it snows again!


----------



## Ack

Pretty good haul today. Couple old ones, a tiny fork and a matching set. Literally tripped over the old one lol. Up to 22 for the spring now.


----------



## RMH

Jet08 said:


> The little man is on the board


Ah Haaa....that's the trick. Boots on the wrong feet? Papa's notice notice this kinda stuff.....lol.

Great find!!!


----------



## Hoytman5

Took a walk in the rain after work and found a broke off antler and one small shed from last year.


----------



## unclecbass

Hoytman5 said:


> Cool finds. Is that new growth on the elk?


No , that’s still his 2021 bone


----------



## Wandering arrows

Up to 10 for the year , these are by far the best


----------



## unclecbass




----------



## Chriss83

unclecbass said:


> View attachment 825196
> View attachment 825197


Looks like a tank! Any in hand pic


----------



## Ieatshrooms

Is it this buck? 









Tank







www.michigan-sportsman.com


----------



## Ingbow

It's been a big bone year! Upto 18! Found a couple the other day just being out and about. Then found a couple small ones where I burnt my switch grass.


----------



## -db-

Finally, first shed ever today, Alcona Co. public land.


----------



## unclecbass

Ieatshrooms said:


> Is it this buck?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tank
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.michigan-sportsman.com


No it’s a different buck


----------



## Ack

Found a few more this week.....


----------



## Chriss83

Just took a walk out back found number 10 amd 11 for year. One is from last year. Heavy buck but squirrels took all his tines.


----------



## Dish7

Found this yesterday. Likely 2.5 yo.


----------



## 7mmsendero

Dish7 said:


> Found this yesterday. Likely 2.5 yo.
> View attachment 825730


Definitely not what you want to find.


----------



## 7mmsendero

I’ve found 3 sheds so far, but snow coverage was still an issue 10 days ago while looking around NW LP. All 3 were from yearlings. I’ve found a lot of spikes in my shed hunting career, to me that takes a lot of skill. I may be the greatest shed hunter of all time based on this, heck I found two spike sheds back in the fall of 2020. How else can that be explained?


----------



## Wild Thing

Hoping this 40-50 degree weather we have coming up this week will melt most of the remaining snow so I can get out and look. You guys are killing me...


----------



## 7mmsendero

Found a cool one today on a friend’s place. Not real long, but nice mass and 8 points. It’s a 2020-2021 shed, good shape.


----------



## Chriss83

I put on just over 2 miles today. Notta. Couple normal spots didn't produce. 2 more sections at my place to check. Need 2 more to match my best year. 👌


----------



## Hoytman5

Been in Florida for a week. Mid 80’s almost everyday but I can’t wait to get home tomorrow and do some shed hunting. Visited family down here and my nieces husband had some Florida sheds, unfortunately we didn’t have time to get out and shed hunt but he took me for a ride and we saw 30+ deer and about the same amount of gators! It was a nice break from the beaches.


----------



## unclecbass

More finds


----------



## Matt3ddsteel

Hoytman5 said:


> Been in Florida for a week. Mid 80’s almost everyday but I can’t wait to get home tomorrow and do some shed hunting. Visited family down here and my nieces husband had some Florida sheds, unfortunately we didn’t have time to get out and shed hunt but he took me for a ride and we saw 30+ deer and about the same amount of gators! It was a nice break from the beaches.
> View attachment 825901


How many burmese pythons did you see?


----------



## Waif

No sheds!

Two doe skeletons.
Toad.
Snake.
Woodcock.
Cranes.
Lots of muck.


----------



## Hoytman5

Matt3ddsteel said:


> How many burmese pythons did you see?


None, thank god! I hate snakes!!!


----------



## Hoytman5

Not a bad afternoon considering I started my day in Florida. That’s 15 sheds so far this year.


----------



## BWHUNTR

unclecbass said:


> View attachment 825196
> View attachment 825197


Great shed Unclecbass and GREAT boots there as well. Them Danner Canadians are by far the best boot I've ever warn. I wear them not only for hunting but just a solid, comfortable every day work boot as well.


----------



## Hoytman5

Found number 16 for the year tonight. Walked a new area of state land oaks tonight and saw this one from 30 yards away. Found it just in time as the squirrels were just starting to gnaw on it. I have to go through some pics as I think I have a picture of this buck from back in February. I’m gonna head back out tomorrow and see if I can match it up.


----------



## Hoytman5

Found it. Looks like same buck to me.


----------



## Chriss83

Your killing it 👏


----------



## Hoytman5

Chriss83 said:


> Your killing it 👏


Thanks. I love to shed hunt and scout in the spring. A co-worker asked me a couple years ago how many miles and hours I spend shed hunting, so, with the help of onX, I started a spreadsheet to keep track. As of last nights hike, I have walked just over 88 miles and have nearly 55.5 hours recorded. Those numbers are up a bit from last year as we didn't have much snow in February so I was getting out quite a bit even though I knew some bucks were still carrying, as was the buck whose shed I found last night. I'll get out a few more times I'm sure but I have stands to move and house projects to get started, well, after turkey season and spring smallmouth fishing of course- oh and mushrooming too.......


----------



## Hoytman5

Went out again tonight to look for the other side of the shed I found last night. 2.5 miles and no match but I did find one little one.


----------



## Chriss83

Hoytman5 said:


> Thanks. I love to shed hunt and scout in the spring. A co-worker asked me a couple years ago how many miles and hours I spend shed hunting, so, with the help of onX, I started a spreadsheet to keep track. As of last nights hike, I have walked just over 88 miles and have nearly 55.5 hours recorded. Those numbers are up a bit from last year as we didn't have much snow in February so I was getting out quite a bit even though I knew some bucks were still carrying, as was the buck whose shed I found last night. I'll get out a few more times I'm sure but I have stands to move and house projects to get started, well, after turkey season and spring smallmouth fishing of course- oh and mushrooming too.......


That's awsome. I like spring scouting almost as much as hunting. I consider shed hunting getting in shape for shoot season which prepares me for fall scouting preparing for bow season which then prepares me for November duck hunting to be prepared for ice fishing and yote hunting. Never ending circle that keeps me in shape for bass tournys lol


----------



## Hoytman5

Chriss83 said:


> That's awsome. I like spring scouting almost as much as hunting. I consider shed hunting getting in shape for shoot season which prepares me for fall scouting preparing for bow season which then prepares me for November duck hunting to be prepared for ice fishing and yote hunting. Never ending circle that keeps me in shape for bass tournys lol


I like your regimen.


----------



## Wasman2.

Huron county...Bird Creek golf course find... On the Back nine helping my brother in law find his ball and I seen something... Looked a little closer and couldn't believe it.


----------



## Petoskey




----------



## deepwoods

That is a dandy Petoskey.

Sent from my SM-G981V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## stickman1978




----------



## stickbow shooter

Today's find,another match pair. My son and I were checking out a suspected bedding area on a ridge over looking a parking area.


----------



## throughtheice88

Out terminating cereal rye and planting buckwheat for the summer when I stumbled on this little guy. Not sure how I didn't find it in this plot sooner.


----------



## Hoytman5

This was my final tally for the season. Not a bad year of shed hunting considering most of these were found on some new areas of state land. My private land spots didn’t turn up as many sheds as they typically do, which is the reason I explored some new areas of state this spring. I’m sure glad I did as there’s a couple nice bucks I’d like to see with their headgear in tact this fall.


----------



## throughtheice88

Hoytman5 said:


> This was my final tally for the season. Not a bad year of shed hunting considering most of these were found on some new areas of state land. My private land spots didn’t turn up as many sheds as they typically do, which is the reason I explored some new areas of state this spring. I’m sure glad I did as there’s a couple nice bucks I’d like to see with their headgear in tact this fall.
> View attachment 836416


What a haul! Nice work.


----------



## Hoytman5

throughtheice88 said:


> What a haul! Nice work.


Thanks. Here are the stats for those 22 sheds and one broke off rack:

Using onX I logged, 105.2 miles and 109 hours shed hunting this spring. It's great exercise coming off a long winter and a great way to scout as well. Miles and hours were up a bit this year as February was pretty mild with little snow so that got me out earlier than usual. I know I missed finding sheds in some areas starting out in February as I was still getting lots of TC photos of bucks still carrying but I can never pass up the opportunity to get out and hike around the woods.


----------



## jacksonmideerhunter

Hoytman5 said:


> This was my final tally for the season. Not a bad year of shed hunting considering most of these were found on some new areas of state land. My private land spots didn’t turn up as many sheds as they typically do, which is the reason I explored some new areas of state this spring. I’m sure glad I did as there’s a couple nice bucks I’d like to see with their headgear in tact this fall.
> View attachment 836416


That top one is going to be a monster this fall!


----------



## Hoytman5

I agree. Those top ones are from two different bucks. That broken rack in the middle will be a good buck too.


----------



## old graybeard

One more find today


----------



## Calhoun Archer

Nice that would be hard to see


----------



## stickbow shooter

Today's find.


----------



## Ack

Picked up another leftover while out scouting the public today. #35 and probably the last one for 2022.


----------



## Hoytman5

I found an old one a couple weeks ago.


----------



## Big Tuna

Here is a shed I found this spring from the buck I called THE STUD. So many times they carry the same characteristics as they did the year before . They just get larger.


----------



## Groundsize

Any fresh bone?


----------



## fishy cooler

I don't have much luck finding sheds although I do find a few. Maybe it's because I'm not walking 100+ miles looking for them.


----------



## Hoytman5

fishy cooler said:


> I don't have much luck finding sheds although I do find a few. Maybe it's because I'm not walking 100+ miles looking for them.


Just like anything in life, the more time spent doing something the more successful you become at it. I definitely put the miles in but I absolutely love just being outside and it's also a great way to scout for the following season.


----------



## Wild Thing

Groundsize said:


> Any fresh bone?


Almost time to start a new thread for 2023. Pretty sure that @Hoytman5 will be starting it since he is definitely the shed hunting guru among us. I am guessing he will find the first one by January 15


----------



## Groundsize

Wild Thing said:


> Almost time to start a new thread for 2023. Pretty sure that @Hoytman5 will be starting it since he is definitely the shed hunting guru among us. I am guessing he will find the first one by January 15


I hear Mitch is pressing him to go hit up the airport


----------



## Hoytman5

Wild Thing said:


> Almost time to start a new thread for 2023. Pretty sure that @Hoytman5 will be starting it since he is definitely the shed hunting guru among us. I am guessing he will find the first one by January 15


Lol- I hope they hold on a little while longer as I’m still trying to get some antlers that are still attached to a deer!😜 I won’t lie though, I’m really looking forward to shed hunting starting in the next couple months and will be headed to Iowa again this spring to scout and shed hunt some new areas.


----------



## Groundsize

Hoytman5 said:


> Lol- I hope they hold on a little while longer as I’m still trying to get some antlers that are still attached to a deer!😜 I won’t lie though, I’m really looking forward to shed hunting starting in the next couple months and will be headed to Iowa again this spring to scout and shed hunt some new areas.


What zone in iowa do you plan to draw and hunt? Shed hunting there would be a lot of fun.! I hear it is not what it once was though. I imagine so. Guys hit up the state ground to not push deer off the private first.


----------



## stickbow shooter

Found this matching pair today, they were next to each other.


----------

